# Нейрохирургия в Санкт-Петербурге



## Paullo (2 Сен 2016)

Здравствуйте.Откликнитесь пожалуйста кто делал операции в СПб. Где делали? Кто делал? Когда? Эта информация, очень поможет мне и многим другим, кто ищет квалифицированной помощи, а не уринотерапию. Заранее всем спасибо за информацию!!!


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (2 Сен 2016)

Нейрохирург Бущик Николай Александрович. Необходимая информация имеется в сети.


----------



## Paullo (2 Сен 2016)

Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> Нейрохирург Бущик Николай Александрович. Необходимая информация имеется в сети.


Был у него.Замену диска он не производит.Спасибо за ответ

Врач сказал, что имплант это полное разводилово, чем ввел меня в супер заблуждение, т, к другой врач предложил именно протезирование.


----------



## La murr (2 Сен 2016)

*Paullo*, к сожалению, Вы так и не создали темы, в которой бы изложили имеющиеся у Вас жалобы и разместили для просмотра врачами снимки.
Нейрохирурги форума могли бы высказать своё мнение о том, что показано именно в Вашем случае.
Но Вы не даёте им этой возможности, ибо сведений нет...


----------



## Paullo (2 Сен 2016)

La murr написал(а):


> *Paullo*, к сожалению, Вы так и не создали темы, в которой бы изложили имеющиеся у Вас жалобы и разместили для просмотра врачами снимки.
> Нейрохирурги форума могли бы высказать своё мнение о том, что показано именно в Вашем случае.
> Но Вы не даёте им этой возможности, ибо сведений нет...


Как раз сей-час занимаюсь оформлением своей темы. Спасибо


----------



## ОленькаК (26 Окт 2016)

Paullo написал(а):


> Как раз сей-час занимаюсь оформлением своей темы. Спасибо


Я прооперирована в Александровской больнице СПб 3.10.2016. нейрохирургом Гавриловым Константином Юрьевичем.
По ОМС.
А Вам,вероятно,в клинику им Вредена надо .Там такой волшебный Морозов Сергей Анатольевич есть.У него и патенты, и инновации, и конструкции.
Доходчиво подробно объясняет, ежедневно оперирует,и, на мой взгляд ,порядочный человек.Надеюсь,помогла.


----------



## ani-ta (28 Ноя 2016)

Прооперировалась у замечательного нейрохирурга -Бущика Николая Александровича. Еще только неделя прошла,но уверена -все у меня хорошо! Как и обещал доктор - через час встала на ноги и утром следующего дня уехала домой! Ноги-ходят!!! 
Николай Александрович на снимках МРТ сразу увидел то,чего не разглядели (или не хотели ) те,кто описывал эти снимки. У них ни слова о секвестре не было, и обнадеживали меня 3 месяца,что после курса процедур все пройдет. Но становилось только хуже. ( центр МРТ на Дибуновской, "Старая деревня") Судьба привела к Николаю Александровичу,а он сразу сказал что необходима операция: секвестр, уже "уплывал" в спиномозговой канал! 
Благодаря Николаю Александровичу я жива, хожу, нет ужасов боли и все самое хорошее ждет меня впереди!!!


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (28 Ноя 2016)

ani-ta написал(а):


> Прооперировалась у замечательного нейрохирурга -Бущика Николая Александровича. Еще только неделя прошла,но уверена -все у меня хорошо! Как и обещал доктор - через час встала на ноги и утром следующего дня уехала домой! Ноги-ходят!!!
> Николай Александрович на снимках МРТ сразу увидел то,чего не разглядели (или не хотели ) те,кто описывал эти снимки. У них ни слова о секвестре не было, и обнадеживали меня 3 месяца,что после курса процедур все пройдет. Но становилось только хуже. ( центр МРТ на Дибуновской, "Старая деревня") Судьба привела к Николаю Александровичу,а он сразу сказал что необходима операция: секвестр, уже "уплывал" в спиномозговой канал!
> Благодаря Николаю Александровичу я жива, хожу, нет ужасов боли и все самое хорошее ждет меня впереди!!!


Вы сделали правильный выбор!


----------



## NZ (28 Дек 2016)

Хочу оставить отзыв о ЛОКБ (Ленинградская областная клиническая больница, СПб, пр. Луначарского 45), поскольку перед госпитализацией нашла мало информации в сети. 

На консультацию к нейрохирургу в поликлинику при больнице можно попасть по ОМС (только для жителей Ленобласти, направление через невролога в поликлинике по месту жительства),  а также платно и по ДМС. При необходимости нейрохирург дает направление на плановую госпиталицию по ОМС или квоте (зависит от операции). Дата плановой госпитализации по ОМС (или квоте) *не означает *скорую операцию, можно лежать на отделении неделю или две просто в ожидании, когда тебя поставят в план, домой не отпускают. Как я поняла, дата выписки после операции зависит от врача, кто-то выписывает только после снятия швов (10-12 день после операции), кто-то раньше. Короче, планируйте отъезд на полмесяца, по ДМС/платно всё происходит в меньшие сроки.

Чтобы не скучать и иметь возможность гулять, рекомендую брать с собой второй комплект верхней одежды и уличной обуви, т.к. в приёмном отделении то, в чем пришли, забирают и увозят на склад где-то в недрах больницы, отдают только при выписке.

Нейрохирурги на отделении разные, они же постоянно меняются на консультативном приеме в поликлинике. Мой лечащий врач - Максим Игоревич Скопин (Максим Игоревич, если читаете ), попала случайно, но довольна результатом и отношением. Две недели после МДЭ, полёт нормальный. Операция прошла спокойно, спасибо анестезиологу за наркоз, шов аккуратный, секвестр удалён, боль прошла. 

Со второго-третьего дня назначают лфк и физио там же в больнице, выдают рекомендации и упражнения на первый месяц.


----------



## Sergik (14 Фев 2017)

В Питере есть 2я многопрофильная больница там превосходная команда нейрохирургов .


----------



## Тим234 (18 Фев 2017)

Доброго времени суток всем. Скажите, пожалуйста, а какую клинику и специалиста вы могли бы рекомендовать для иногородних смертных? Есть ли положительные отзывы об эскулапах из Военно-Медицинской Академии, нейрохирургов из клиник Бехтерева и Вредена?


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (18 Фев 2017)

Доктор Бущик Н.А. как раз и является "воспитанником" кафедры нейрохирургии Военно-Медицинской Академии им. С.М. Кирова.


----------



## Тим234 (18 Фев 2017)

Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> Доктор Бущик Н.А. как раз и является "воспитанником" кафедры нейрохирургии Военно-Медицинской Академии им. С.М. Кирова.


Спасибо большое, Владимир. Вы не подскажите - выполняет ли доктор Бущик эндоскопическую микродискэктомию?


----------



## ii_welss (9 Мар 2017)

Тим234 написал(а):


> Спасибо большое, Владимир. Вы не подскажите - выполняет ли доктор Бущик эндоскопическую микродискэктомию?



Выполняет. В том числе и с  использованием системы metrx.


----------



## Тим234 (9 Мар 2017)

ii_welss написал(а):


> Выполняет. В том числе и с  использованием системы metrx.


Большое спасибо, ii_wells.


----------



## OlgaDzh (25 Апр 2017)

Я оперировалась у Бущика Николая Александровича (две грыжи в поясничном отделе, с компрессией корешков, микродискэктомия "Метрикс") 20.04.2017. Пока рано говорить о полном выздоровлении, но я уже дома, нога и спина не болят. Хожу со второго дня после операции без опоры. В целом,  динамика положительная.


----------



## tanyglory (26 Апр 2017)

@OlgaDzh, Ольга, добрый день.Вот тоже собираюсь к Бущику сходить на прием. А у вас большие грыжи были ? ( очень уж не хочется операцию )


----------



## OlgaDzh (3 Май 2017)

tanyglory написал(а):


> @OlgaDzh, Ольга, добрый день.Вот тоже собираюсь к Бущику сходить на прием. А у вас большие грыжи были ? ( очень уж не хочется операцию )


По описанию к МРТ они были не очень большие (8 и 8.5), но по факту были гораздо больше (на той же МРТ, записанной на диск) мне показали их реальный размер. Тут надо скорее думать не о размере, а о своих ощущениях. Я уже была готова к операции, т.к. уже начал страдать сон.


----------



## Alessa (29 Апр 2018)

Прооперирована буквально только что, 25.04.2018, в больнице номер 26, на ул. Костюшко 2. Здесь два отделения нейрохирургии, я нахожусь в 1 нхо. Здесь базируется кафедра нейрохирургии Военно-Медицинской Академии. В отделении чувствуется порядок ближе к армейскому ))))) Меня оперировал Гоман Павел Григорьевич, по ОМС, всё прошло отлично, ничего не болит, меня оперировали практически экстренно, переводили из другой больницы, большая секвестрированная грыжа. Две недели стоя в колено-локтевом положении и практически без сна были убедительными показаниями к операции. Условия в отделении в обычных палатах хорошие, а есть еще и палаты повышенной комфортности. В общем, если удастся сюда попасть, да еще и Павлу Григорьевичу, считайте, что вам повезло. Отзывы в интернете про него отличные. Со мной даже предполагаемый объем операции обсудили ))) Кстати, за 2 дня еще и дообследовать успели.
Перед операцией, пока думала, куда бежать, знакомые врачи рекомендовали Шулева Юрия Алексеевича (2 больница) и Лободу Виктора Алексеевича (122 мсч). А про 26ую больницу мне сказали дословно следующее: "о, в 26 сильная нейрохирургия".


----------



## Fox42 (19 Май 2018)

@Alessa, здравствуйте,  подскажите где в Питере и кто хорошо оперирует смещение  позвонков? ( антиспололистез )


----------



## Alessa (21 Май 2018)

Честно говоря, не являюсь экспертом в данном вопросе ))))) но когда со мной решалось, есть ли у меня смещение или нет, всё говорили что при необходимости поставят металлоконструкции. Т.е. видимо все нейрохирурги ставят их. Соответственно, к любому из перечисленных мною можно обратиться. Если в 26, то у них есть время, в которое консультирует каждую неделю нейрохирург, видела таблички на дверях кабинетов. Но можно ли попасть к НХ по желанию, или только по направлению, этого я не знаю.


----------



## deya (21 Май 2018)

Ув доктора и пациенты, подскажите к кому из нейрохирургов сходить на консультацию по поводу грыжи С6-С7. Нужен хороший спец именно по шейному отделу на предмет замены диска имплантом. Грыжа небольшая, но неврологическая симптоматика очень отравляет жизнь. Мучаюсь уже 7 лет. Спасибо всем.


----------



## La murr (22 Май 2018)

@deya, здравствуйте!
Обратитесь к московским нейрохиругам форума, они подскажут.
Либо к доктору из Санкт-Петербурга.


----------



## Татьяна Е. (6 Авг 2018)

Тим234 написал(а):


> Доброго времени суток всем. Скажите, пожалуйста, а какую клинику и специалиста вы могли бы рекомендовать для иногородних смертных? Есть ли положительные отзывы об эскулапах из Военно-Медицинской Академии, нейрохирургов из клиник Бехтерева и Вредена?


Может, уже не актуально, но , возможно другим пользователям понадобится: маме делали в Бехтерева в 2017-м дискэктомию на уровне С4-С6  имплантами из никелида титана с фиксацией пластиной, нейрохирурги Минеев Владимир Петрович  и Катышев Сергей Андреевич , операция прошла успешно, осложнений не было. В результате диаметр позв. канала увеличился с 6 мм до 9 мм . После операции восстановились , хотя и не окончательно, функции конечностей, может себя обслуживать, ходить, делать не тяжелую работу по дому.  До операции руками совсем уже не могла ничего делать, пройти могла всего пару метров с чужой помощью, вертикально не могла стоять совсем. Во Вредена нам давали квоту (которую мы в итоге не дождались, так как было очень плохое состояние, а надо было ждать еще месяца два), но на консультации во Вредена не обещали даже, что улучшится состояние после операции, могло остаться на том же уровне, и даже был риск полного паралича после операции. Такие риски подтверждали и в Бехтерева, и то же самое самое сказал нейрохирург из Больницы 122" Борода Ю.И. (получала от него консультацию по телефону по МРТ) (кстати, он оперировал позвоночник отца моей подруги-успешно также, но там была операция без замены позвонков на импланты.) Так что мы считаем, что нейрохирурги из Бехтерева сделали все возможное и невозможное, низкий им поклон за это.


----------



## Далила (11 Апр 2019)

Я была на консультации в клинике Пирогова на Васильевском острове у спинального нейрохирурга Амира Муратовича  Мержоева (Мереджи).
До этого прошерстила интернет в поисках хорошего нейрохирурга , отзывы,  видео и прочее и остановилась на нем.  Он кстати стал главврачом сейчас в отделении нейрохирургии.  У него большой опыт оперирования грыж эндовидеохирургически и не только.  Впечатление произвел хорошее , все объяснял,  показывал на экране где у меня грыжа и что пережимает,  отвечал на все вопросы.  На операции не настаивал,  но сказал что с такими грыжами на у меня (9,5 мм  и корешковый болевой синдром )они оперируют пациентов очень успешно.  Сказал что нога пройдет сразу после операции , сидеть будет можно сразу,  без фанатизма,  покушать,  туалет,  и просто поговорить если минут 10. В общем сейчас думаю насчет операции уже более спокойно и если что , то поеду делать к немую
Пы . Сы.  Он оперирует не только поясницу,  а все отделы позвоночника , шею в том числе.


----------



## Yulia888 (7 Мар 2022)

Alessa написал(а):


> Прооперирована буквально только что, 25.04.2018, в больнице номер 26, на ул. Костюшко 2. Здесь два отделения нейрохирургии, я нахожусь в 1 нхо. Здесь базируется кафедра нейрохирургии Военно-Медицинской Академии. В отделении чувствуется порядок ближе к армейскому ))))) Меня оперировал Гоман Павел Григорьевич, по ОМС, всё прошло отлично, ничего не болит...


Вам какую операцию выполнили?


----------



## Tat_a (7 Мар 2022)

Я также оперировалась в Костюшко, попала по скорой во 2-отд. (после полутора месяца колено-локтевого положения). операция прошла успешно, боль в ноге ушла сразу, онемение спустя шесть месяцев. Не могу описать подробно  доктора, т.к. хирурга своего видела кратковременно и без особого общения. Не хотел разговаривать и отвечать на вопросы. Но спасибо ему и за хорошо проведенную операцию. Все по полису ОМС. Мой невролог в принципе рекомендовал 122 больницу, у него были положительные отзывы.


----------



## Элюшка (18 Май 2022)

Здравствуйте, 3 месяца назад оперировалась в НМИЦ им. Р Р. Вредена у нх А.П. Татаринцева. Хирург замечательный, но не многословный) , при выписки ответы на свои вопросы о своем дальнейшем поведении приходилось вытягивать клещами😁.


----------



## Yulia888 (18 Май 2022)

Далила написал(а):


> Я была на консультации в клинике Пирогова на Васильевском острове у спинального нейрохирурга Амира Муратовича  Мержоева (Мереджи).


Сколько стоит операция у него?


----------

